# LHS when is enough enough



## burlap1980 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey guys when does enough become enough. I am so tired of my LHS( local hobby shop). Everytime I go in I get poor customer service (take for example the other day walked in got some paint took it to the counter and wanted to pay for it but could I NO why you ask well because they were on the computer which is also the cash register watching videos of 1/18 scale late models they saw me walk up and still kept watching them not offering to check me out. So after waiting no lie 10 mins i walked around to the other section that sells bikes and was promptly checked out . Now frustrated I. Didn't realize the can of siver metallic i bought was 18 bucks. So after I got home and noticed it back i went to return it. By now they were done with videos and helped me out so i asked why there paint was do high they told me there cost was 10 bucks which floored me cause i paid 18 for it talk about a mark up.) Also they call themselves a traxxas hobby shop but everytime i go in they never have what I am looking for but they always have anything and everything for a losi late model (hmmmm). The final straw that has broken my back is that on sunday i went looking for a 5mm pinion gear huess what they didnt have it (surprise surprise ) so i ordered one. Called yesterday @4 when i was told it would be in and unpacked guess what didnt know if it was there or not still hadnt checked so i called this morning nope not there didnt order it. I mean wth. The next closes hobby shop is over an hour away and i dont want to make a 2 hour trip everytime i go to the hobby store.
So when does enough become enough?


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

burlap1980 said:


> Hey guys when does enough become enough. I am so tired of my LHS( local hobby shop). Everytime I go in I get poor customer service (take for example the other day walked in got some paint took it to the counter and wanted to pay for it but could I NO why you ask well because they were on the computer which is also the cash register watching videos of 1/18 scale late models they saw me walk up and still kept watching them not offering to check me out. So after waiting no lie 10 mins i walked around to the other section that sells bikes and was promptly checked out . Now frustrated I. Didn't realize the can of siver metallic i bought was 18 bucks. So after I got home and noticed it back i went to return it. By now they were done with videos and helped me out so i asked why there paint was do high they told me there cost was 10 bucks which floored me cause i paid 18 for it talk about a mark up.) Also they call themselves a traxxas hobby shop but everytime i go in they never have what I am looking for but they always have anything and everything for a losi late model (hmmmm). The final straw that has broken my back is that on sunday i went looking for a 5mm pinion gear huess what they didnt have it (surprise surprise ) so i ordered one. Called yesterday @4 when i was told it would be in and unpacked guess what didnt know if it was there or not still hadnt checked so i called this morning nope not there didnt order it. I mean wth. The next closes hobby shop is over an hour away and i dont want to make a 2 hour trip everytime i go to the hobby store.
> So when does enough become enough?


WoW!!! A Main hobbies .com It sounds to me like your paying TOP dollar already if you order on monday you usually get it by thurs or friday and even with the shipping cost you will probably save a few dollars. Here in the Cleveland area our Hobby Town shut down. Luckly we still have a GREAT one in Medina.


----------



## snwchris (Dec 1, 2009)

The other thing to is sometimes if not most of the time, the guys behind the counter do not have all the information and sometimes are guessing at things as well or give the wrong information. 

Yea it's nice to try supporting the LHS, but sometimes it's just wasy easier to order online and then you know what your getting and when your getting it.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

You bought an $18 can of paint but didn't notice it until you got home?


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

we have a somewhat local hobbyshop like that. the people that work there are lazy and unknowledgable. the shop is usually a wreck and when they do have the part u need, they can't find it. the last time I was on there, I had to find my own parts and waited forever to check out like u. 

I found a much better hobbyshop that is about the same distance. spratt's hobbyshop in hillsdale, mi. I guess theres always somewhere better or online. dont support poor service and stupidity!


----------



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

edonsohc said:


> we have a somewhat local hobbyshop like that. the people that work there are lazy and unknowledgable. the shop is usually a wreck and when they do have the part u need, they can't find it. the last time I was on there, I had to find my own parts and waited forever to check out like u.
> 
> I found a much better hobbyshop that is about the same distance. spratt's hobbyshop in hillsdale, mi. I guess theres always somewhere better or online. *dont support poor service* and stupidity!


 
hmmm, bet i can figure out what shop you're talking about...the real sad part is they have a pretty decent inventory for being local, plus the inventory of two other stores at their disposal to get you what you need..._if _you can get them to help...

I'll also give a big :thumbsup: to Spratt's, I called for a new sc body and paint, they _brought_ _it to the track for me_...SERVICE!! Being in the retail business myself and fighting internet prices and the walmarts of the world, you'd think local retailers would step their game up a bit...people remember how they are treated when they go to your business, and it will make or break you. Good service can earn you a lifelong customer.


----------



## Bob Imbrigotta (Sep 8, 2008)

Floyd, I am surprised your not all over this issue!!


----------



## butch2 (Jan 22, 2012)

i dont know about your guys but i am more than happy to pay for customer service and to keep my money at home. in rural mississippi its very important that we support our local commerce. even more so than other places it seems. there is a small hobby shop about 20 miles from me that is locally owened and opperated. the people there are racers and are just barely keeping the doors open. if not for the service people recive there and the great track they run i think they would go under. i pass the local hobby town to get to this lil shop even though i am sure i will pay more by a lil or even have to order the part. 

i guess the jist is service is more important to me than saving 50 cents or a buck.


----------



## jbrracer (Jul 28, 2011)

call me in indiana ill hook you up at cost just pay shipping! dont get frustrated and leave a great hobby cause of a few jerk offs


----------



## racin17 (Sep 24, 2008)

i agree with keeping business at home. Before my local shop was bought out i bought almost everything from them. The prices were very close to what i could buy on the internet and if i had to order it was there within a week. Any problem with radio escs etc they handled it all. The ones that bought it out on the other hand, the prices are alot higher, if something has to get ordered it takes for ever, plus they cater to what their bread and butter is dirt oval and off road. depending on what i need if they have it i will buy it from there if they dont have it i dial up lefthander and within a week its here.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

It's too bad that they are like that, some places that rely on the hobbyshop as their main source of income will jack prices up, hobbyshops that do the business on the side tend to be cheaper. U would think being such a small hobby theywould do better with customer service...


----------



## rc101 (Mar 1, 2012)

*LHS on the way out*

I try my best to support my LHS. but it is just too difficult because they take a week to ten days to get items in and I have to drive 30 minutes ther and another 30 back. It is just easier to buy it online and have it delivered to my door. LHS are going to go by the wayside for the hardcore rc'er. Online is the only way I will by stuff now. Sorry LHS!


----------

